# Hi everyone I'm new to the board



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi everyone.

I'm currently striving to attain my van dam physique but its taking its time as I've been training properly for 1 year and only started taking supplements 6 months ago.

I'm really gettin there training 5 days a week maybe not eating enough but I find it hard to train for hockey and weights.

I need advice on how to deal with stretch marks as I seem to have them.

Anyway hope someone can help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board diabollokus 

good to see a new member

stretch marks are a good sign mate,shows your growing very quick,i got loads when i first started,epecially at the top of the chest.

dont worry they do fade,and if you tan they'll go even quicker

steve


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Vitamin E cream is good for taking out the colour of them but dont worry wear them with pride.

Welcome to the board mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

Cheers

Yeah, people seem to not mind em.

But its just every body builder I see dosen't seem to have any!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

Stretch marks are when the skin has had to shrink or grow in a relativly short amount of time.

When losing or gaining weight you need to do it at a slower pace to prevent them from appearing.

Rub lotion that is high in vitamin E into the trouble areas. This will help speed up the healing process. Many bodybuilders report success with many popular suntan lotions. Coconut oil is also a favorite.

Hey you can't forget about the best way to get rid of them...hide them! A dark tan will make them totally vanish (not to mention make you look better)! Unless the marks are viewed at ultra-close range, they will be invisible and you will be tanner.

One more thing, make sure to wear clean workout clothes...besides not smelling too good, you will have a better chance of not getting infection through the stretch marks in your skin.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi everyone! I've just signed up to this forum group as I would like to begin bodybuilding. Like most people I don't know where to begin. I hope that you guys out there will make me feel welcome and give me as much help as possible!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board onlysiuk 

good to see a new member.

if you put some posts up in the sections u want to learn about,youll get plenty of replies.

steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi Steve. Thanks for making me feel welcome.  My name is Simon, by the way


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

I would like to add my warm welcomes to the 2 newest members of the site, everyone here has quality advice to give, best of all it's free.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

A big hello to you too Dave. I hope to become a good member of this group and gain lots of knowledge. I really want to succeed in the world of bodybuilding!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

With good attitude and bags of enthusiasm and a site like a bodybuilding encyclopedia how can you possibly go wrong.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

well done dave,

couldnt describe it better mate.


----------

